# Baron Wemyss



## david smith

The Baron Wemyss at Antwerp. Built 1972 14,651tg H.hogarth & Son Ltd (Scottish Ship Management)


----------



## tanker

BARON WEMYSS was one of 10 sisters built in Norway in 1970 the other were
BARON ANDROSSAN -CAPE HAWK-CAPE GRAFTON-CAPE GRANVILLE-CAPE HORN-TEMPLE INN-SNELAND-WESTLAND-similar lenghtened 188mt.and may have an extra crane BARON INCHCAPE. The latest name of B. WEMYSS i think
was RENA


----------



## Fairfield

david smith said:


> Hogarth's Baron Wemyss in Antwerp docks. Built 1972 14,651tg


These were the ships that had to be re-engined I think.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Fairfield said:


> These were the ships that had to be re-engined I think.


Yes. They had the disastrous Ruston AO medium speed engines. Replaced in Amsterdam with Werkspoors.

John T.


----------



## Ian Menzies

Also Cape Hawke which was bare boat chartered to the Australian National Line in the eighties.


----------



## airds

*SSM ships*

More about her and sisters from the links at *http://www.scottishshipmanagement.com*


----------

